# single wiper blade, full accross, price, 25 cents and 1hr labor



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*single wiper blade, UPDATED"DYI INSIDE"full accross, price, 25 cents and 1hr labor*

teaser pic, thats in park. goes all the way over to the sticker on the windsheild to the right. stock wiper used with stock linkage slightly modded with a BFH. 25 cents worth of a screw and a nut,










_Modified by stjacket at 4:59 AM 1-29-2008_


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: single wiper blade, full accross, price, 25 cents and 1hr labor (stjacket)*

BFH mod, my favorite http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: single wiper blade, full accross, price, 25 cents and 1hr labor (stjacket)*

Damn, I can't wait to see this mod (can you put snow or flour on your windshield, and wipe it once, so we can see the full sweep?? This is definitely getting done


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: single wiper blade, full accross, price, 25 cents and 1hr labor (l88m22vette)*

i think its gona snow tonight,


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: single wiper blade, full accross, price, 25 cents and 1hr labor (stjacket)*

Do you have a how to? Id say thats worth 25 cents! Sexy!


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: single wiper blade, full accross, price, 25 cents and 1hr labor (pat7755)*

diy / how to ???? 
pics in action? 
full wipers have been off for the past year..looks cleaner..rain sux



_Modified by TTurboNegro at 8:40 PM 1-27-2008_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: single wiper blade, full accross, price, 25 cents and 1hr labor (TTurboNegro)*

unique, but kind of cuts off some of the visablilty.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: single wiper blade, full accross, price, 25 cents and 1hr labor (cincyTT)*

nope, thats the same parked position as the pasenger side was with two, it just cuts all the way over to the drivers side, its alot less distractiing in rain/snow. plus, i don't need to have it a full speed during bad conditions, med works great.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: single wiper blade, full accross, price, 25 cents and 1hr labor (stjacket)*

but doesn't it miss the lower drivers side section of the windshield?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: single wiper blade, full accross, price, 25 cents and 1hr labor (VWdriver03)*

We need a DIY and pics stat!


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: single wiper blade, full accross, price, 25 cents and 1hr labor (l88m22vette)*

DYI, sorry about the picture quality, if you do this, its at your own risk and you accept full responsabity for your actions!!
:tools, hammer, drill, drill bit that fits a small machine screw, regular screw driver, metric sockets and a hack saw or grinder.
1.take off wipers.
2. open hood
3. take off wiper arms.
4. remove plastic trim with gasket and disconnect the washer nozzles
5. remove the three bolts holding the wiper assy down.
6. disconnect the wiper assy electrical connection.
7.remove assy.
8.using a screwdriver, pop off the linkage connecting the passenger side piviot point to linkage arm.








9.







drill a small whole to shorten the linkage pivot point. 
10. trim the arm width enough so it doesn't hit the assy support bar, about 1/8 of a inch. and put a s bend on it as well, thats where the BFH comes in.








11.check for free movment, the small arm needs to move almost 180 degs with out hiting anything, the small arm movement is the same as the wiper blade, the more that moves, the more your wiper blade will.
12. insert 20 cent machine screw through the whole you drilled, and also install the 5 cent nut with a washer and some locktite.
13. reinstall assy.
14.reinstall everything else except the drivers side wiper arm.
15.trim the plastic peice to allow extended movement of the passenger side wiper arm.
16. make minor adjustments of the wiper arm placment on the windsheild. in the park position, it should rest where it did orgionally.
17. if all goes well, you should have the wiper arm slide accross the full windsheild.
oh, you need to go down 1 size wiper blade








_Modified by stjacket at 4:46 AM 1-29-2008_


_Modified by stjacket at 4:56 AM 1-29-2008_


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: single wiper blade, full accross, price, 25 cents and 1hr labor (stjacket)*

no photo shop, dyi coming tonight in new post,


----------



## gls:maverick (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: single wiper blade, full accross, price, 25 cents and 1hr labor (stjacket)*

This is killer; and my bank account is looking short recently so this would be awesome definitely looking forward to a write up.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: single wiper blade, full accross, price, 25 cents and 1hr labor (gls:maverick)*

another tease, pic


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: single wiper blade, full accross, price, 25 cents and 1hr labor (stjacket)*

Another TT with this mod (from 5+ years ago)


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: single wiper blade, full accross, price, 25 cents and 1hr labor (Blue TTop)*

yes but look at how much nicer the new one sits on the window...the old euro mod kinda sux (IMO) cuz it sits so high up on the window


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue TTop* »_Another TT with this mod (from 5+ years ago)














_Modified by turbott920 at 8:15 PM 1-28-2008_


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

Here's another -


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Blue TTop)*

haha BUZZ KILL


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

"single wiper, FULL ACCROSS!" not single wiper slightly adjusted and no wiper linkage adjusted half assed way accross







. mine does almost a 180 deg, not a 90 deg.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re:  (stjacket)*

Sweet...it does look like the driver's side is a little off though, like the end of the wiper sticks out farther than the windshield


----------



## ClarkSJ (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

"Sweet...it does look like the driver's side is a little off though, like the end of the wiper sticks out farther than the windshield"
Hey, what do you want for 25 cents?


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (ClarkSJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ClarkSJ* »_
Hey, what do you want for 25 cents? 









A homeless guy with a bottle of spray and some newspaper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (roadyTT)*

has anyone done it yet or going to do it? just curious


----------



## chaokhao (Feb 21, 2005)

very clean!! But what does this do to/for the mechanical advantage of the arm? Does this increase the load on either the arm or the gear box? Have never had mine apart so do not know if this could be a problem. Thanks


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (chaokhao)*

gear box is the same, mechanical advantage is slightly less, but still wipes snow of very very well


----------



## 8 UR V8 (Mar 24, 2007)

I'M TRYING IT TODAY!! TRYING TO BEND THE LINKAGE WITH THE BFG!! LOL


----------



## anothermk4 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (8 UR V8)*

go for the gold


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (anothermk4)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ?


----------



## 8 UR V8 (Mar 24, 2007)

meh, the mounting points aernt any different so not sure how it will work. Bent it and hooked it all up. Not sure why i shaved the end of the linkage either? I tightned the *1.00* piece of materal just holding my finger on the other end and put lock tite but i hope it was not too tight so it will still swivel back and forth on the screw. Will try it out for the first time once i have the motor and other electircal connections back in tact. Hopefully all goes well! I put the original wiper on and it seemed short on passanger side and 2" too far on driver?


----------



## JimJames (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (8 UR V8)*

Bump, has anyone else done this mod?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (JimJames)*

I never did it


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (JimJames)*

Yes, stjacket pretty much laid it out for everyone quite nice. The only improvement
done here was utilizing a stock wiper ball & bushing instead of the screw & nut. Its 
a little more envolved mig welding holes closed, redrilling & heating linkage for the
proper angle, its a good 1 day mod. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by TToxic at 6:49 PM 4-13-2009_


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

is their any way to do it where it doesn't go off the windshield on the drivers side. if i could figure that out i'd do it tomorrow.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdub13)*

I just cant see the point in this mod at all...


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_I just cant see the point in this mod at all... 

x2...


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

nice mod, and for once you didn't get yelled at by most of the members here for whatever.


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason bouchard* »_nice mod, and for once you didn't get yelled at by most of the members here for whatever. 


2x "did you pull the fuse on the haldex before you did that mod"


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*

stjacket got banned a few weeks ago FYI


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_stjacket got banned a few weeks ago FYI

really? why? spill the drama...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scoTT la rock)*

lol, its cause he and Joe got into a "confrontation." If you want to talk to him he is still on AF, but you know that Scott


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_lol, its cause he and Joe got into a "confrontation." If you want to talk to him he is still on AF, but you know that Scott









nah, no need for "talking"- im just a gossip whore and like to read all the drama once in a while


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scoTT la rock)*

wow thats beat he should come back. . . 
alot of people were pretty hard on him


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason bouchard* »_wow thats beat he should come back. . . 
alot of people were pretty hard on him 

Unfortunately, a lot of what he posted was nonsense. That's why people were so hard on him.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bauch1425)*

ya that is true, the kid sure did have an interesting way of expressing himself, and most of the time it felt like my head was going to explode trying to read it haha. but he sure did come up with some things i never thought of and made me see things differently


----------



## stundies (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*

Thought you might be interested in this...
http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/foru...44512


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

I dig it!!


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: (Blue TTop)*

Blue TTop
hey ****e..that is a pix of the rare black ABT widebody Audi tt

any more pixs


----------

